# Rescue Horses



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

im so glad you are rescuing pit bulls and rotties. i have both and they are the best dogs ever


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Haha... thanks. I actually haven't done much of anything yet. I work with a lot of the strays around town, and since I began "working" with them, all have become great dogs that love to be around people.

There was one rottweiler in particular. Buda. He was an adorable rottweiler. Several years old when I first met him. He was also the kind of dog that, if he wasn't on a chain, he would be tearing your neck out. But after a year of walking past his house, and talking to him, and just getting him used to being around me, I was finally able to touch him. He wasn't mine, so I couldn't exactly go in and truly work with him, but what I did do what an amazing accomplishment. The owners were so surprised. As was I.

As for the horses, I've worked with several horses (once again, I didn't own them), and went from a horse who wouldn't get near anybody, to a horse that loved being around me and others, and who would eagerly run up to get a cuddle.

*sigh*

Unfortunately... all of these stories ended in tragedy (Buda died of old age, the two Shetland ponies were sold to who knows where, and another horse was killed). Which is why I want to work with other rescues, and have the stories end in joy and happiness.

So... I'm wanting to know what to look for in a rescue horse. I know what to look for in rescue dogs (the eyes, overall scars, both mental and physical, etc). But I have no idea if it's the same when it comes to horses.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Look for something you know you can handle. If you want something you can ride, then do not take a horse that is in such bad shape that it can never be ridden.(ie lameness, injury, ect)

If you do not think you can handle a horse with a lot of mental issues but can handle one who is underweight and just needs some feed and love, then go for one of the ones that is just needing some feed and wound care. You get into the real mental cases when you go to the horses that have had long term beatings or wounds from something that a human has done to them. I have a shetland pony who was beaten for several years and she has been with me almost 2 years now and is still not quite right in the head. I have posted about her in the horse protection thread as a happy end to a sad story. Horses can and do have nervous breakdowns and some never fully recover (ie. my shetland pony).

Several of my horses have been rescues from people and now they make it as great show horses. Most of the time rescues are even more willing than the average horse because they know you helped them out and they are greatful for this.


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

i just adopted a thoroughbred gelding from a rescue and let me tell you, it was the best thing i could do. i know alot about rescues, and the main thing you need to be concern about is, what is the horses history from what the facility knows? And also you HAVE to have experience with horses. You cannot just go out and ride a rescue horse. They have had a long life and you never know what to expect with them. Im not being harsh but its the truth. I got lucky with my thoroughbred and hes not spooky and hes very willing and brave. Do not go by the price. I got mine fo $850. The facility was putting his adoption fee for $1200 but noticed that he did better with me than anyone else shes ever seen so she gave him to me for $850. You just have to look out for rescues. 

Make sure you have ALOT of time and patience for these animals. They cant be ridden once a week and forgotten. They need time and time with one-on-one action with a rider. Just make sure you know what you're getting into when you deal with rescues.

If you need any questions just message me


----------

